
Show HN: Wireframe – A Simple PHP Framework with Routing and Templating - tbirrell
https://github.com/tbirrell/wireframe
======
jack9
I chuckled when I expected simplicity and get smacked with a ton of process
and dependencies that could be (and would be) thrown away. If someone wants to
use these, they will include them.

Bootstrap Sass Bower NPM and Gulp

------
EJTH
Here is some of my comments:

Don't hardcode error levels like you do in your bootstrap file (wireframe.php)

    
    
        ini_set('display_errors', 1);
    
    

I am not a fan of setting title from some HTML comments, I can't really
understand why you would do this when writing a PHP framework, as you wouldn't
be able to make dynamic titles.

While nothing wrong with this code as such:

    
    
        if (file_exists($file)) {
          return true;
        } else {
          return false;
        }
    

It is unnecessary to explicitly return true or false,

    
    
        return file_exists($file); 
    

Would have done the same...

Lastly I really think that you should consider using PSR-4 style autoloading
for your internal classes, I see no point in not doing it.

~~~
tbirrell
Thanks for the feedback! I am unfamiliar with PSR-4, I'll have to give it a
look.

------
tbirrell
I recently wrote Wireframe to practice with PHP and get a better understanding
of how frameworks function. It's not intended to solve any problems that other
frameworks don't already solve, though it does serve a practical purpose for
me personally.

As this is my first attempt (well, version 2 of my first attempt), I welcome
any feedback, critique, or pointers to where I can improve.

